# Voice Activated Recorder recommendations



## still so sad (May 27, 2013)

I am ( sadly) in the market for a VAR. Any specific recommendations for brand name, model? I need something small enough to put in his car. Also would rather be able to pick it up directly at a store rather than have anything delivered to the house via internet order. 

How exactly do these work? How do you retrieve the recording? Does it go on to a flash drive? Im pretty low-tech so I guess I need some VAR 101 training.

Thanks


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

still so sad said:


> I am ( sadly) in the market for a VAR. Any specific recommendations for brand name, model? I need something small enough to put in his car. Also would rather be able to pick it up directly at a store rather than have anything delivered to the house via internet order.
> 
> How exactly do these work? How do you retrieve the recording? Does it go on to a flash drive? Im pretty low-tech so I guess I need some VAR 101 training.
> 
> Thanks


Check this out...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/209754-standard-evidence-post.html


----------



## still so sad (May 27, 2013)

Thank you Gus. Exactly what I need.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

You're welcome! 

And as far as a personal recommendation goes...

Sony Digital Voice Recorder ICDPX333 - Best Buy


----------

